# Thoughts and prayers for New Orleans



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw the video of that beast. Prayers for all in the path


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I saw the video of that beast. Prayers for all in the path


I saw the video of the teenager in the red pickup truck!😳😳😳


----------

